# Ram Bam and Gone- torn down ready for its new life



## Gill (25 Dec 2019)

As there was no real interest in the tank or any of the mountain of equipment. 
I am setting this back up in the morning. So will be up early to prep the tank and hardscape it. 
I already grabbed a carrier bag full of live food Tuesday. And will be seeding the tank with all daphnia etc. Plus shrimp love munching on daphnia. 

This time I am going to use the Flip Aquatics method, And will be using a Matten Filter. It Will be powered by my Hailea Air Pump with Variable Dial. And will be using 3 Uplifts if I can Do the DIY myself. If Not will Order the ready made Superjet Uplifts. Going to Use the Jap Matt triple pack to get the most efficient filtration. 
And I will not secure them, so that they can be lifted out easily for maintenance. Just wedged in. 

Hardscape will be using the Gorgonians_(these have been sitting outside for months. in my hardscape bin)_ and a few Lava rocks with Moss attached. As well as a few select root pieces from my collections. _This will all be baked in the oven to sterilise it. _
Shrimp will be a skittles mix of them, basically what i can get in the area and from forums etc. 

Planting will be mosses, Hydrocotyle species and epiphytes attached to the matting, and wood. will prob use bolbitis again as loved how lush that grows. And might try Pinifitida again. 
Tons of floaters for grazing and extra filtration. 

If anyone has any cuttings or floating plants, please let me know. 

Now as I suffer with a severe Neurological condition, Keeping fish and shrimp and aquascaping provides me with a centre. That allows me to calm myself and create a control. I have the pipefish in the bedroom in the bay window box. And When I need to I can sit infront of it and chill. And growing my own live foods helps as well. As I need to remember to maintain these and restart cultures and rotate etc. 
I know I will be moving house again within the next 3-4 months, but don't mind that. As moving house with shrimp will be easier than with large amounts of fish. And shrimp can be somewhat neglected during a move without any detriment to them. And they can live happily in a storage tote if need be.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (26 Dec 2019)

I am interested to see how this works out. Do you have any photos?

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (26 Dec 2019)

Thanks.
Did not have the Jap Matt I wanted to went with matala matting. Which is tightly spun threads.
It was easy to cut to size and just wedged it on to see how it looked.
Now Planting changed as there was a Java Fern Mother Plant. So got that and a few large Anubias. And some moss.
Got back and started on the tank.
Firstly turned on the heating for the Consevatory, While the Botanicals were simmering away. As well as the Lava rock.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-ifpQ6v-3tqmhkBnwEpV5NaAPsHQiaYs/view?usp=sharing





Got the tank cleaned nicely with hot soapy water and then rinsed a few times. this is where a Blanki shines, cuts thru any old dry algae.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cs3DxwJfCHl6GTvijsxp7psZb8ZMLmV/view?usp=sharing




The matting was easy to plant into. Just used a screwdriver to make holes which i could push rhyzomes into. Same with the anubias.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-aXfDX2nPidYNcKNYMMesvA-lzDWQvYd/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_AOO9VqLpmABPKTGF6gWryWBLdcbyWM/view?usp=sharing




Once i was happy with the placement. Added the Java Moss and Fissidens.
Now it is not how i wanted it to look, but it will grow in over time as the plants begin to cover the matting.

The Uplifts changed aswell. Decided to put the MBF into the back chamber and also used a Betta Double Sponge filter and added a pipe to direct the water outlet.
Will need to make a superjet uplift in the morning using upvc piping. Just need to buy the right bits from the DIY store.


----------



## Gill (26 Dec 2019)

Quick pic before the lights turned off.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-lnAqErA3Sth9otP4tKoQWhNzRlg65OA/view?usp=sharing
Seeded with Live foods and saw a few boatmen swimming about.

I do need to add the fine layer behind the matala aswell.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (26 Dec 2019)

That's looking really good, nice work. Funny you mention boatmen as I had a few in my pond this summer, fascinating creatures.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (27 Dec 2019)

Looks really good Gill, I'm sure the critters will love it!


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2019)

I added another uplift this aftenoon. Went with 32mm for largest amount of water forced up the tube. That I was comfortable working with. DIY store cut it to size for me.
Was surprisingly easy to make the holes needed using a dremmel tool. And push fit is so handy.
Only thing I forgot was to cut the outlet with an angle, like the professional versions. Will do that another day.
In total this cost me £4. As already had airline  tubing.

Really impressed with how much water this moves. So can see why breeders use this type of filter. 

And in the long run maintenance will be very easy. Just squeeze out the sponge filters in the back. And never touch the matala matting, as its porous enough to never need rinsing out. 












Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2019)

Large outflow on the corner. And small in the middle.

Back of the tank.
Moving bed ziss type filter
Betta double sponge filter
32mm uplift 








Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (27 Dec 2019)

Could you do us a "front-on" shot?


----------



## Gill (27 Dec 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Could you do us a "front-on" shot?



Will take one tomorrow, as lights are on fade down dusk to night. 

Going to have a go at making a hood tomorrow, as quotes for this are over £150.


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2019)

Went to b+q this afternoon. And purchased a sheet of polycarbonate roofing sheet. 
Measured out the panels needed and cut with a Stanley blade. 
Glued it all together and then added bracing and lips for it to sit on.
It slides back and forth easily and lifts off with ease.























Need to attach the moss to the stones and pebbles.

Also added more plants today. Creeping Jenny and hydroctyle to the top.of the matting. So that it grows over the surface of the water. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2019)

Why is it adding pix in landscape and not portrait. What do I need to change. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Mar 2020)

I am really liking how this is growing. All I am doing is a water change and scooping out the floating plants once a week. And drying them out to make Shrimp food. 
I added Loads of Pelia last week. And like that the fish etc move it around the tank. And it looks very Natural in little mounds. 
Can Barely see the Matalo Matting now, as plants have grown well. 
Moss is started to cover the emersed part of the matting. And also Hydrocotyles aswell. And Have added some Moss from morning walks with Puppy to it, just to see what grows.


----------



## Gill (21 Mar 2020)

Just watching the rams and imbellis.

It's not neat and tidy. I like a messy tank, that grows how it wants to







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Mar 2020)

That's the OG pad of fissidens from Fil in the bottom right. Take bits off and let it grow. 

Long fin WCMM are spawning in it

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Mar 2020)

Each ram has it's own territory. This one likes this bit to itself and keeps it very clean. 
Just wish these weren't pricey as 20 each



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Mar 2020)

Oh the white fluff is spider egg sacs. Been feeding them to the halfbeaks today. Found them in the peg basket. And did not want to waste

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (22 Mar 2020)

Hydro growing in the matala matting with moss and creeping jenny













Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2020)

So After Tonight's statement by BOJO, will be staying home for the foreseeable future. And will return to work once advised to. 
will be doing alot of scaping etc, and decorating.


----------



## Gill (27 Mar 2020)

So far been Collecting Moss from around the garden, And have added more the Matting above the water line. 
Also Added the Pump from the Trickle tower, and used the spray bars that came with it So have 2 more outlets pumping water into different areas of the tank.

Also purchased some of the Red Moss. Had it sitting in a KFC gravy pot on the kitchen window ledge. 
Have now added this to the tank. Used a piece of Styrofoam which has a little shelf in it. So that I can have just enough water in it to cover the moss. So Far it is growing well.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (27 Mar 2020)

Will you be trying the terrestrial moss immersed? I am interested to try it myself but concerned that it will die.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (27 Mar 2020)

thatblokeoverthere said:


> Will you be trying the terrestrial moss immersed? I am interested to try it myself but concerned that it will die.
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk



Nah, long term it just turns yellow and then melts.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (27 Mar 2020)

Gotcha, thanks.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2020)

Did a water change and fed this afternoon.
And happy to see that I have Def got a Mix of Male and Female Imbellis.
They hide in amongst all the wood and Java Fern during most of the time, and is nice to see them at feeding. There is plenty of surface cover for them to build nests in when they are ready.


Also If you are local to Derby, Deans got some Interesting Shrimp coming thru in the Mixed Tank. Saw some Green Carbon Rilli Females, Last time I was there before Lockdown.


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2020)

Have angled the larger uplift off of the floor of the tank, so that any fish that jump. Can make their way back into the main area of the tank.


----------



## Gill (2 Apr 2020)

went to Deans today to break the the boredom. 
And He gave me some Cuttings from the TreeFrog Tanks, that are now in the Archer Tank. 
Please ID for me, Have added to the Moss and Hydro on top of the matting.


----------



## Gill (2 Apr 2020)

Also seen a Lovely Silver Arrow, just screaming out to be fed well with Keratine High foods so that it Turns Pink. Now Where Can I fit a 5 Footer ?????????


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2020)

Could not help myself today, Added 4 Juvi Chameleon Whiptails that Dean has bred himself. Forgot to take pix, so will see if they are out and about later.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





Gill said:


> And He gave me some Cuttings from the TreeFrog Tanks, that are now in the Archer Tank.
> Please ID for me,


Bottom one is Creeping Fig (_Ficus pumila_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Bottom one is Creeping Fig (_Ficus pumila_).
> 
> cheers Darrel



Cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2020)




----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2020)

Added a lot of moss from Fil.
I live how filled in it is. And that 1/4 is dark, yet filled with moss in the dark part. 

The cories love the dark areas aswell as the imbellis. And will see the imbellis skull around sometimes.








Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2020)

Oh and the pile of snails is from a shrimp tab. They converge on them for days.

To give some perspective there are over 100 oak leaves in amongst the hardscaping and plants etc. Which the fish love to hide in. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (25 Apr 2020)

Pix from tonight. Too much glare during the day. 

Do need to add another coat to the hood. As a lot of light spilling. 

Will remove the hood tomorrow and let the emerged section have a breathe. Its getting very full and parts are flowering







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2020)

Flower











Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (1 May 2020)

So I just noticed this this evening, As went to get the pups ball from under the sofa.
Looks like the whole left side base has warped. Its about 3mm warping which is not great.
Dunno how long there was a leak for, or where from.

Great news for me , will need to find a solution and new cabinet or complete set.
Not going to replace yet, as moving again soon. So will replace once moved. Hopefully now its warmer it will dry out completely and has not compromised the structure too badly.

@George Farmer any ideas on how long it may last. It is over 3 years old and so far survived 4 house moves.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (3 May 2020)

This is how thick thr moss has become. 
5 fingers thick matt of it. And covers the matala matting and in it. 

Going to do a heavy trim of all the plants, in the morning. And put them in a bucket, as fish have been spawning alot. And see what if anything hatches





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (3 May 2020)

Also been looking at a replacement tank, and wondering what to get. 
Think I am going for a hooded tank this time. And have been looking at the aqua one range,  boyu, sun sun. Though I am hoping this one lasts   till I move again. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (4 May 2020)

So did a big trim on the bolbitis and java fern and moss. And while doing the moss out pop several gourami fry, So stopped and left it alone. They all darted back in, So will leave them be.
Trimmed back to Hydrocotyle alot. And trained a few more runners to hang down the sides of the tank.

Put all the trimming split between the nano pond and a spare tank i use to store sand. 
And added a hareem of LFWCMM to a nano in the garden, and will see what happens.


----------



## Gill (4 May 2020)

Going to browse a few catalogues in the morrow. And try and narrow down new tank choice. 
As I have decided on arowana again, not kept one for ten years. And want a lovely planted arowana tank. With loads of moss and swords and anubias. Lots of wood hardscape with big twisty burls. 
Plus I want to see how pink I  can turn an arowana with the right diet. Last one was stunning with deep candyfloss pink stripes in its finnage. 
And so it will force me to buy as big as I can. If I can squeeze a 6footer in I will. Who needs a 3 seater in the conservatory, its only used by the dog  and takes up so much space. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWood (4 May 2020)

Wow, would be interesting to see. In my travels across Asia I've seen some truly huge aquaria, often hidden in the most unexpected places Seems like the bigger the better, with big and extremely frequent water changes, are the thing for success. As great as they can look, and as wonderful a pet as I'm sure they can be, I'm firmly in the camp of large amounts of smaller fish in tanks of those sizes. Imagine hundreds of cardinals etc - for me the effect is greater and, my own, worries about how humane it is are allayed. But as you say, plenty of healthy fish have been kept in tanks of those size.


----------



## Gill (4 May 2020)

MWood said:


> Wow, would be interesting to see. In my travels across Asia I've seen some truly huge aquaria, often hidden in the most unexpected places Seems like the bigger the better, with big and extremely frequent water changes, are the thing for success. As great as they can look, and as wonderful a pet as I'm sure they can be, I'm firmly in the camp of large amounts of smaller fish in tanks of those sizes. Imagine hundreds of cardinals etc - for me the effect is greater and, my own, worries about how humane it is are allayed. But as you say, plenty of healthy fish have been kept in tanks of those size.


No worries,

Have kept them before with smaller fish with success. I believe it comes from getting them small and growing with small tank mates not seen as food. And keeping them full of good hearty feeds. 
Would feed alot of prawns and live crickets and meal worms and pupae etc. 

The smallest I have kept with them were jewel cichlids. Which did well. And pearl gourami gold their own well with arows. 

Largest tank i have owned was an open top 5*4*2. Which had such an array of fish and crustaceans in it. 
Butterfly fish, hujeta gars, black nasties etc. 

Though if can't remove the sofa. Will have to wait till moved. As looking to go back to my home town of Southam, Or thereabouts. 

If can't find a design I like. Will have a custom built from clearseal. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWood (5 May 2020)

Any pics of the 5x4x2? amazing size!


----------



## Gill (8 May 2020)

MWood said:


> Any pics of the 5x4x2? amazing size!


Sorry I have looked and looked thru my hard drives and cannot find any pix. Lost alot of them when an old pc crashed. 
The thread of it is on TFF tropical fish forums. If you can find it. 



So have been to look at some tanks. And like this one from aquaone. Just wish it had thr depth of the aquascaper range.
And its only £400, and he will prebuild the cabinet for me. Now do I buy it now or once moved. Plus it has functional draws.

As still trying to narrow down an area to move to. Very much wanting to move back to my home town of Southam. As miss it alot. And the town has changed for the better, since the 70s.








Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil. (8 May 2020)

Hi @Gill, it's difficult to judge from the picture but the tank looks quite tall. Have you tried to reach inside to see how comfortable it is for trimming? I'd also make sure that the main cabinet part is tall enough for comfortable filter maintenance.

Whether or not you can wait after you move is something you'll have to decide for yourself, I'm afraid. From my experience, moving is stressful and expensive. Personally, I'd promise myself a new tank as a treat for getting the moving all sorted. Well, at least I think I would.


----------



## Gill (8 May 2020)

Emil. said:


> Hi @Gill, it's difficult to judge from the picture but the tank looks quite tall. Have you tried to reach inside to see how comfortable it is for trimming? I'd also make sure that the main cabinet part is tall enough for comfortable filter maintenance.
> 
> Whether or not you can wait after you move is something you'll have to decide for yourself, I'm afraid. From my experience, moving is stressful and expensive. Personally, I'd promise myself a new tank as a treat for getting the moving all sorted. Well, at least I think I would.



Thanks, Yeah i checked reaching inside of it etc. And for leaning over with my Effed up Back. 

See thats the thing. If i get it now, I know I will spend loads on plants etc. 
Yes moving is very expensive, I have moved 4 times in the last 2.5 years and it costs alot (20K). 
I think in the long run, I may wait till moved, but then I can be quite impulsive and buy if i feel like it.


----------



## Gill (7 Jun 2020)

House Chosen, and will be Empty from the 18th July. So no rush to get things sorted, will take time and do it right.  Need to order packing boxes, moving van etc.
Have decided to stay In Derby,  As have a good job. And wont find anything in this price range down south, as prices are alot higher.
Its a 2 bed  Semi-Detached new build and a corner plot. 
Does need some decorating doing, but not much. And is hard flooring throughout, which is easier to keep clean than carpet with a dog.

Garden has enough room for the dog to play and there is room for a Pond, Which is a must have for me. 
There is a Lean Too where the Washing Machine etc live. so that will be Calcifers sleeping room. 

Just need to sort thru things and decide what goes to the new house and what will be sold, donated etc.


----------



## Gill (7 Jun 2020)

New tank will be ordered this week for delivery to the new house.


----------



## Gill (13 Jun 2020)

Hydro Luecep........
This is how much it has grown since trim last week.
And another flower. 
You can see how big the leaf can get out of water. I am a small/medium glove size, but gives you an idea.
And the stems turn a deep red/brown color.











Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jun 2020)

Hope the move goes well Gill.


----------



## Gill (14 Jun 2020)

Was planting the stems from Fil.
And these swam out of the plant mass. 
Think they are Croaking Gourami fry, as the dominant male has been chasing the other fish. And has been very colorful



So thats sparkling and croaking gourami that have bread so far. 
There might even be some minnow fry in there somewhere amongst the moss. 












Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (14 Jun 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Hope the move goes well Gill.


Cheers, hope so to. Can't wait to organise it all to the smallest detail.

House is being cleaned as much as I can do. So that it looks good for the agent. Who by chance is the person who sold us this house. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (15 Jun 2020)

A few pix from today. 
Male is already building a new nest and courting one of the females. Frybare doing well and have gathered together in one spot. 

Also a few from the stems acclimating and showing new growth above the water. 













Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (18 Jun 2020)

I have moved this pair to the pond. As they were being very very aggressive. And everything else was hiding in the moss. Even the bully rams. 
Fry are being guarded by another female, which is nice. And this one is not being aggressive.

Also found some lovely adult blue paradise fish pairs. So have got some for one of the tubs. 

And some Tiger endlers albeit red wash and blue. There are no longer any true tiger endlers left. As they have been so over bred. And look more like snakeskins. Not that they aren't pretty. 

Also saw some of the peacock  Japanese blue stars. Which looked very interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (19 Jun 2020)

Female croaker has enticed another male into the nest, and was wrapping with him yesterday afternoon. So that means 2 spawns in the same nest. 

More flowers from the hydro luec...
And the new reds are doing great and look amazing and are such a lovely plum colour now. 

Yes I have duckweed, which smothers other floaters, but live with it now. And the dog likes it as a treat.


I love how all the emersed growth is very dense, and looks like something from the world of the borrowers in Ghiblis Arrietty. 
Hopefully this will survive a move and not melt too much. 



















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2020)

Pre trim





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2020)

Some of the Rams have spawned on a Purperae leaf. 





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (5 Jul 2020)

Think I need to trim the moss. 
Its now grown right thru the matting. 
Now over 6 inches thick of moss. 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (10 Jul 2020)

These finally made an appearance last night. Not seen them in over 6 months.






Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (10 Jul 2020)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this, your tank is wonderful


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2020)

Its crazy how many fry there are in here now.
See them all skulking about in the evenings. Venturing out thru the moss.

Will be interesting breaking this down and packing everything for the move..

Get keys  Saturday pm. So will start moving in some furniture etc. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (17 Jul 2020)

Good luck with the house move, I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2020)

Off topic. 

Going back to work on Tuesday for training refresher, before furlough ends. 
And not looking forward to it. As only shifts are 11.5hrs 3 on 2 off. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (24 Jul 2020)

Did not get the keys, so very incensed by it all .
Did not go back to work either, so back on Furlough. 

On a Funny Note, the Dog decided to help during a trim and water change. And he Devours the leaves of the  glandulosa and sits waiting for more .


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2020)

If Anyone needs any Salvinia Natans I have Plenty to spare. It has grown very quickly in the WCMM fry tank.


----------



## Melll (27 Jul 2020)

Gill said:


> Did not get the keys, so very incensed by it all.
> Did not go back to work either, so back on Furlough.



That is not good  is it that the keys are late or the house move for that property has fallen through ?


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2020)

Melll said:


> That is not good  is it that the keys are late or the house move for that property has fallen through ?


No tenant refused to move out. And left it till Friday pm to inform the agent. Who intern informed me. Could take up to 7 months to remove her, but only once she defaults on the rent. Hopefully she moves out on her own soon without having to rack up court fees etc. 

Gave her the required amount of notice etc. And she is playing the system and has the council involved.


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (27 Jul 2020)

Well let`s hope you find somewhere nicer to live 👍


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2020)

Tallest stem so far. There's about 10 inches of it submerged. Its much much darker emersed, and the leaves are longer and broader. 


Dog was sat patiently waiting for leaves to be pinched off to eat. 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2020)

This tank was fun to own. So many scapes over the last 3 years. Now cleaned and ready for its new owner. 






Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2020)

Has left the building on route to its new house. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (26 Aug 2020)

And we are home, stopped off for some food en route  

Thank you so much, you are an absolute star  I hope His Fabulousness doesn`t have problems passing the boot lace 🐶 .


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2020)

Found your bootlace, he had buried it in the gravel 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (28 Aug 2020)

Gill said:


> Found your bootlace, he had buried it in the gravel




You have no idea how happy that makes me 😃😃


----------

